# Your Perfect Automotive Work Light?



## Fluffy (Aug 13, 2013)

If you had access to a team of designers, what would you want in your perfect (automotive) work light? Lets really try to think outside the box here - Not focusing on the technical aspects, but more on the "experience" and usability aspects.


Would you somehow make it hands free (headlamp, watch lamp, finger lamp?!?)? Would you include multiple light sources to minimize hard shadows? Would it be flexible, to wrap around nearby mounts while working? Maybe it mounts to your tools?


Let's get some idea's flowing! 


(Alternatively, what pisses you off the most about your existing work light/s, torch/s, etc, in terms of usability)


----------



## DIWdiver (Aug 30, 2013)

First thoughts, mounting is by far the most important thing. If you can't put it where you want it, it's a PITA. Magnetic would work great in my truck, but maybe not for everyone else. I have a big '50s type clip on light, that rarely goes where I want it. But everything's steel, so magnetic would work great.


----------

